# Rocky Mtn. FT



## tmueller (Jun 6, 2010)

Any news/callbacks?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

*Open*
1st Robby Bickley w/ Skeeter
2nd Milligan 
3rd Trott
4th Milligan
RJ Schrader w/ Plick


----------



## ducktrickster (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone have open results?


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

ducktrickster said:


> Anyone have open results?


Uhhhhhhhhh




junfan68 said:


> *Open*
> 1st Robby Bickley w/ Skeeter
> 2nd Milligan
> 3rd Trott
> ...


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open and Qual Results on Entry Express

Ted


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur callbacks to the 4th. 

Nine dogs back. I know I am right about handlers. May be off on Bill Schrader's two dogs.

Biesemeier - Kizzy
Bickley - Skeeter
Caire - Tia
Clow - Riot
Morgan - Twist
Schrader - Ruger, Plick
Shih - Slew
Vaughn - Danny

Off to set up Derby and Am


----------



## ducktrickster (Feb 19, 2007)

DKR said:


> Uhhhhhhhhh


Not interested in the trainers. Thanks though. You are very helpful.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

ducktrickster said:


> Not interested in the trainers. Thanks though. You are very helpful.


You're welcome.

If you think I'm helpful you ought to try Entry Express, they don't always list the trainers per say but they do list the dogs, their owners and who handled them at the event.


----------



## ducktrickster (Feb 19, 2007)

Enlightening. Thanks again.


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Good job Abbey and Kenny!!


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats to Wing Magic Santa Fe Jake QAA and Kenny for winning the Qual. Nice job with back to back Qual wins!! Its on to the Open....good luck with the continued success. Jake is from our #3 TyRoux breeding. Way to Go by all!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM placements
Schrader. Plick
Bickly Skeeter
Vaughn Danny
Biesemeier Kizzy

rj Clow riot
j Scrader Ruger


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Good dog Plick, good dog.


----------

